# big surf catches - not current



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I dug up these pics from Thanksgiving outing to demonstrate what can be caught while fishing in the surf..



now I carry a scale.. I prefer not to guess at their weights..



here's hoping to some big waves for the coming week..


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice


----------



## nockowt1 (Oct 6, 2007)

What area were you fishing?


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice fish... Where were you fishing. :bowdown


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

what beach is that off of?Looks like those drum were fun


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

niiiice fish.


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

wow thats a nice red .... what size reel were you using?


----------

